# Can you drive on the beach/in sand?



## R-lineNY (Aug 25, 2019)

Anyone have experience with the Atlas in the sand? Not hard packed but loose/deep sand. Pics?

Thanks!


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

R-lineNY said:


> Anyone have experience with the Atlas in the sand? Not hard packed but loose/deep sand. Pics?
> 
> Thanks!


yes i have many times, every year regularly .. 
i drove about 11KM/h - as i didnt want to kick up too much sand.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes. Just don’t forget to air down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I would say with a lot of experience offroad/in deep sand in NC - I would try it. Air down to 15 psi, have recovery gear (shovel, strap, tow points), put it in offroad mode and go easy. An inexperienced driver should stay clear IMHO.


----------

